# 1970 GTO Judge RAM AIR lll 4 speed



## Mewo (Aug 9, 2019)

Good afternoon. I have a 1970 GTO Judge. I’m trying to decode my transmission, the bell housing and rear. Wanted to know if I have the correct parts for numbers matching. The transmission is P9R21A. The number on the bell housing is GM3846429 and the rear casting number is 9799202 on the pumpkin. Can’t really find any materials that explains these specific numbers. Any help would be appreciated. THANKS


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

9 r 21 a october 21 69 wide ratio

thats your tailshaft number


rear end
70-72 10 bolt


----------



## Raptor (Aug 30, 2019)

I’m pretty sure if you use a mirror and a flashlight you can find your vin number stamped on top of the tranny . It’s stamped on a flat pad . It’ll take you some time to find it but it’s there . I think passenger side but I could be wrong


----------



## Mewo (Aug 9, 2019)

Thanks. I’ll take a look


----------



## Raptor (Aug 30, 2019)

Cool
Keep us posted


----------



## Casper (Jun 27, 2019)

Did they put a 10 bolt rear in a judge? I purchased a rear end out of one in the early 80's and its a 12 bolt 342 posi.


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

ohhhhhhhh yah they did 

pontiac 12 bolts were behind 455's in 70 gto's

and 

I dont think 70 judges had 455's 

I think u got some bad info


----------



## Dano628 (Jun 18, 2019)

BLK69JUDGE said:


> ohhhhhhhh yah they did
> 
> pontiac 12 bolts were behind 455's in 70 gto's
> 
> ...


Later year 70 Judges were available with 455’s


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Dano628 said:


> Later year 70 Judges were available with 455’s


My books say 17 Judge 455's with possibly 3 of them being convertibles.


----------



## Dano628 (Jun 18, 2019)

PontiacJim said:


> My books say 17 Judge 455's with possibly 3 of them being convertibles.


That’s what my book says also . I met A guy at Carlisle a few years back who had one .


----------

